# can't build graphics/okular with poudriere



## sko (Jul 24, 2021)

I've set up my first poudriere box a few days ago and tested building some ports I wanted some options changed. Now I want to expand my pkglist step by step up until the point where I eventually can use that self-built and -hosted repository for my servers and desktops/laptop, which all have okular installed.

But building okular via poudriere always fails due to a "qt5-test" config file missing:

```
CMake Error at /usr/local/lib/cmake/Qt5/Qt5Config.cmake:28 (find_package):
  Could not find a package configuration file provided by "Qt5Test" with any
  of the following names:

    Qt5TestConfig.cmake
    qt5test-config.cmake

  Add the installation prefix of "Qt5Test" to CMAKE_PREFIX_PATH or set
  "Qt5Test_DIR" to a directory containing one of the above files.  If
  "Qt5Test" provides a separate development package or SDK, be sure it has
  been installed.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:57 (find_package)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/graphics/okular/work/.build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/okular
```

The buildhost is running 12.2-RELEASE and poudriere is building for the same release/architecture using the "main" ports tree.

Building okular directly via ports with the same options (PURPOSE=OFF; everything else untouched) works fine.
There is no port called "qt5-test" and [ports]devel/qt5-testlib[/ports] is present in the ports tree but can't be configured/built on its own and also isn't even listed as a build-dependency for okular.

Even when disabling every TEST option in every dependency poudriere lets me configure (or adding TEST to the global OPTIONS_UNSET list in make.conf), the build still fails with that error.

I suspect the jail is missing those cmake/Qt5 libs (and the config file), but shouldn't they be in place after all dependencies have been built?


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jul 25, 2021)

I'd like to help/compare, but I'm partially blocked by: 









						download_from_repo: failed to bootstrap pkg · Issue #889 · freebsd/poudriere
					

Prerequisites Have you checked for an existing issue describing your problem? Are you running the latest version? poudriere-devel-3.3.99.20210720 Is your ports tree recent? Is your FreeBSD Host on ...




					github.com


----------



## Alain De Vos (Jul 25, 2021)

Okular compiles fine for me with poudriere on FreeBSD13. and quarterly ports.


----------

